# what type of crate works best?



## crannyannyfran (Feb 5, 2008)

hello im getting ready for the arrival of my puppy and im wondering what type of crate works best for training and a comfortable home for the little doggy. So far i have seen the mesh ones, the wired ones and plastic? 
if you could share your experience with crates and which worked best it would be greatt : )


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

HI!

Here's a link to the crate I have: http://www.petco.com/product/100343/Precis...-Dog-Crate.aspx I think that a pup could chew through a mesh crate and could maybe get pieces off of a plastic one. Right now, Teddy (4 months old) only sleeps in his crate at night with the door open. (He has a really comfortable pad in the crate...) I use an ex-pen for both day and night. Both Harry (14 months) and Teddy have their own ex-pen ( I bought them on Amazon.com). I feel better that they're not locked in a little cage while I'm at work. At night, his crate is in his ex-pen and he always goes in there to sleep. 

Debbie


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie has the same crate as Debbie's pup has. I made a fabric cover that has a front flap I lift up to let her out, but then put down when she's in her kennel so she stays quiet. 

One tip--you can get wire kennels at Walmart for much less than at Petco/Petsmart. 

Josie says: I love my bedroom!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I prefer the wire crates


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

This is what we use for Bianca. We put her water, bed and toys in it and also a pee pad when she was a pup. She did sleep in it for about 6 months, but now she comes up to bed with us and sleeps at the foot of the bed. We still use the play pen for when there is no one home so that she doesn't have the run of the house because she doesn't like being left out when there's no one home and prefers to be in a confined space. At that point she knows that she has to be a good girl and that she's on her own, otherwise she just wanders thru the house crying looking for anyone.

http://www.petedge.com/Pet-Yard-Exercise-Pen-ZX191.pro

There's also a version of this play pen that's actually made for babies that's a little smaller than this one. I just happen to like this size because it gives her plenty of room.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Moxie has a life stages crate from Ask Dr. Foster..was pretty good price and an IRIS ex pen:
http://www.dog.com/ItemDetail.aspx?


----------



## crannyannyfran (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks everybody! it seems like wire crates are the popular choice : )
i did my research and i think petco is having them on sale online for 30 dollars! but i think i should wait until i actually get her to see what size will suite her best. Also i found this pen for only 15 bucks on craigs list :aktion033: 
will it be bigg enough??
[/img]http://images.craigslist.org/01150001160001040520080319575e0b25705b74da5900b6e6.jpg[/img]


----------



## crannyannyfran (Feb 5, 2008)

sorry the image didnt show above ^^








here it is :biggrin:


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Maybe if it had another 2 pannels to it to make it into a bigger square shape.. a triangle is kind of odd. I don't believe it's enough room if you plan on putting your crate, food bowls, and potty pads in it. I think you're better off getting something bigger, especially to adjust for your puppy's growth. But I guess if your puppy is not going to be spending time in there, then go for it? I still think you should get something a little bigger.


----------



## crannyannyfran (Feb 5, 2008)

PLEASE HELP!!
sorry i have to do this quickly because the lady wants to meet me tomorrow
is 18 feet big enough for a play pen??


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> PLEASE HELP!!
> sorry i have to do this quickly because the lady wants to meet me tomorrow
> is 18 feet big enough for a play pen??[/B]


Plenty...and you can position it however you please...not just a triangle.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

A 24" wire crate is your best bet. They come with divider panels so that you can make the inside as small as you need to and adjust with growth. They also make them with not only a door at one end, but some come with a side door and door on top, too. You might find that handy. I don't need a crate for training, but now we use it as a dog house--soft bed inside and covered w/ a soft, fitted canvas on the outside to keep out drafts--he loves it.

I also prefer wire x-pens. I had the plastic one that you were looking at on Craigslist and found it safe, but rather cumbersome. It's quite large.


----------

